# Schrifterkennung in JAVA



## lernen.2007 (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich will eine Schrifterkennung in JAVA programmieren. Dann sollte das ganze präsentiert werden. Hat jemand Erfahrung in dieser Richtung und ist es wirklich schwer so was zu programmieren?

Danke


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Für den Anfang nur mal zwei interessante links dazu:
http://asprise.com/product/ocr/index.php?lang=java
http://try.penreader.com/

Gruß Tom


----------



## lernen.2007 (11. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe asprise runtergeladen und arbeite damit.Bei Sample Images funktioniert es einwandfrei, aber bei meinen eigenen Bilder bringt es viele Fehler. Muss das Bilddokument bestimmte eigenschaften haben oder gibt es noch andere Framworks als asprise, die besser funktionieren.

Danke


----------



## takidoso (13. November 2006)

sieht so aus als wäre diese Software in C geschrieben ....
naja alles was ich über OCR weiß ist, dass man normalerweise die Software trainieren kann
algorytmisch hat es wenn ich mich nicht irre mit einer bestimmten Art von künstlichen Neuronalen Netzwerken zu tun, leider weiß ich aber nicht welches sich da für eignet.
Es gibt glaube ich auch irgendwo von irgendeiner Uni eine "Spielbibliothek" aber ich habe mit dieser keine Erfahrung. suche doch mal mit google sowas wie Java Neural Network oder sowas vielleicht wirst Du da fündig


----------



## teppi (13. November 2006)

Hallo!

Würde mich wundern, wenn es da etwas freies gäbe. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal eine freie Barcodeerkenner Software gesucht und auch nur ein halbfertiges Projekt gefunden. Das Problem an Schrifterkennung ist, dass es ungeheuer komplex werden kann. So das man mit so etwas wie neuronalen Netzen arbeiten muss. 

Wenn du aber einen bestimmten Zeichensatz hast, welchen du erkennen möchtest, dann könnte es sogar mit einer "einfachen" Mustererkennung klappen. Das Schwierigste würde dabei wohl noch sein, die einzelnen Zeichen zu segmentieren. Aber selbst das, stell ich mir noch ziemlich kompliziert vor .. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## lernen.2007 (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe Asprise schon seit 1-Monat runtergeladen und habe noch viel dazu programmiert. Die Präsentationszeit rückt näher. Aber jar files funktionieren nicht mehr wegen Ablauf 30-Tage Testversion. Was kann ich denn jetzt machen?

Danke
erkan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

ich würde dir Firma einfach mal ganz nett anschreiben und um eine Lizenzverlängerung bitten...

Gruß Tom


----------

